# Looking for a VOB Merge program for Mac



## rvmeush (Dec 25, 2001)

Can anyone recommend a Mac program that can properly stitch together VOB files from a ripped dvd in order to play the merged file on a Tivo? Thanks.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

hmm no idea if it works for a mac, but dvd shrink can do that. Just an option to export as 1 file

dvdfab should do it too


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I am on Windows and use VideoRedo. It can be set specifically for TiVo. if it runs on Mac, I highly recommend it. It was not clear to me if there is a MAC version but here is a link to some other products people say are equivalent
http://forums.macresource.com/read.php?1,398718,398803

I used to have real problems playing ripped DVDs on my TiVo but now my final step is take the final VOB from DVD shrink and save/remux it as an mpeg2 for TiVo. Every file has been rock solid on my TiVo since.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Unfortunately there is no Mac version of VideoReDo. However we have tested it on a Mac running Parallels and it does work. So if you have Windows setup in a VM then you can still use it.

Dan


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

I use mplayer to do this from the command line on OS X. I rip the DVD with ripit (you can use whatever) so I get a de-DRMed image; then run mplayer on that image (specifically, on the VIDEO_TS folder) to pull out the title(s) I want.

On those rare occasions where I have a problem with a timecode break, I just process that file through mpeg streamclip.


----------



## bedelman (Feb 26, 2001)

Heck -- I've done it straight from the command line in Terminal with just the plain UNIX command -- cat

cat file1 file2 file3 > merged_file

Go to the correct directory using "cd" followed by the directory name (or you can drag the folder into terminal after you've typed "cd ". and then key in the cat command as indicated where file1, file2, file3, etc. are the file names of the VOB files to be stitched together and merged_file is the file which will be created.

Cat is short for concatenate which strings the files together in the order you indicated and writes them to a single merged file

- Bob


----------



## PaJo (Dec 17, 2001)

On linux I use vobcopy to copy all the .vob files into one large .vob file which the HDTivo plays. There's no transcoding or decryption, just a fast way to copy the .vob files.. There may be a version to use it with the Mac at http://vobcopy.darwinports.com/


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

I've had good results with MPEG Streamclip, which is available for both Mac and PC:

http://www.squared5.com/

There is some helpful info here:

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/how-to-make-mpegs-vobs-compatible-with-tivo-and-pytivo-t366.html


----------

